# My Pokemon wallpaper



## blubbermarble (Oct 15, 2015)

Check out my Pokemon wallpaper I've created.

Background using Fresh Paint app for Windows.
Models using PicsArt.

You can use it as your desktop/laptop/tablet wallpaper.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Oct 15, 2015)

That's a really great first go! I can't wait to see you get even better.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 15, 2015)

This explains your swimwear obsession.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Oct 18, 2015)

Hey, wow! That's awesome!


----------

